# Giant Danio w/Swollen Belly



## Destinee (Jun 5, 2011)

Recently I noticed that one of my Danios has a swollen stomach. Today it is worse. It's scales are still fine, there doesn't seem to be anything else out of the ordinary. I've been told it's probably a female due to it's colors and shape and may be full of eggs. My other 2 have more vibrant orange-ish coloring on their fins. She/it is behaving normally, very active and still eating, just not quite as much. She is hanging out more by one of my live plants and occasionally swimming up to the top of the tank. I'm thinking of guaranteeing her and giving her some antibiotics, the problem is I do not have another filter for the other tank. 
Has anyone dealt with anything like this before? Any recommendations on what to do?
I regularly test the water and do water changes. The tank is very clean and I vacume the gravel every few days.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

If she is a female I would guess she is full of eggs or pregnant if you have a male in the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can fast her for a few days and then feed a blanched pea to see if it helps.Have you seen her poo?


----------

